# Angeln am Neuenburger See



## stmiethke (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo Petrijünger,
ich sitze gerade bei meiner Tante in der Schweiz am Neuenburger See! Kennt jemand Tricks für dieses Gewässer, denn ich fange nix -> nur mini Fischlein (Rotaugen etc.)|uhoh:


----------



## stmiethke (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Neuenburger See*

gibts hier keine Schweizer und Schweiz-Urlauber!#d


----------

